# membrane sweep and sex



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks in advance but is it safe to still have sex after a stretch and sweep my waters r still intacted


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
Yes, it might even help!!
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

